# Sticky  Acronyms



## HeyPK

BGA----bluegreen algae
BBA----black beard algae
GDA----not what you are thinking---green dust algae
GSA----green spot algae


----------



## killiedave57

I'm curious..
does anyone have good clear photos of the described algae's above????
think that would be good for those that don't know the differences of them
just a thought.....
david


----------



## Maryland Guppy

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php

Link for this site's Algae Finder.


----------



## Diana K

Here is another good algae guide
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## killiedave57

thanks guys....
actually found the sites and plenty of pics as I was surfing around.
david


----------

